# Shhhhhhhhhh... Don't tell Marty.....



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

3 years ago, we started a "tradition" of presenting Marty a USA covered hopper with names of many, many of the attendees at the "Thingy". Here's this year's car with with names covering both sides.









It's on it's way to Mead Lumber in Nebraska City so Marty can pick it up when it arrives..


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan one cool car and sure a lot of names. May have to find a bigger car for next year.







I'm glade that I could at least make one day. Later RJD


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

OK Stan 
Are they real signatures or a decal ? 
Sean


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan Stan Stan, I did not know it was a tradition!!! 
I forgot to set the other cars out on a siding. 
Next year it will be called ,,BATTERY POWERED STEAM-UP. 
Nice job Stan


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

GOOD job Stan.


----------



## Henson (Jan 2, 2008)

Great job again Stan, really came out great. 

Henson


----------



## bvdrr (Jan 3, 2008)

Good job Stan, but we come to expect it from you. So many names I had to look for a minute to find ours.
Fred


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Stan your the man with the talent on decals. Great job you did.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh Boy.... Marty, you weren't supposed to find out. Somebody snitched....









Yup, next year it will be "Marty's Battery Powered Steam UP 2009".... 

Sean.... they're all decals.... 

It's a ball doing this and to be a part of the gang at Marty's..









Thanks, Guys...


----------



## smcgill (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan 
Great job! 
Are you going to put this on you sample page? 
Sean


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Marty,

What?! No more THINGY?! To think I missed the last one. 

Mark


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10/08/2008 10:55 PM
Oh Boy.... Marty, you weren't supposed to find out. Somebody snitched....









Yup, next year it will be "Marty's Battery Powered Steam UP 2009".... 

Sean.... they're all decals.... 

It's a ball doing this and to be a part of the gang at Marty's..









Thanks, Guys... 


Steam Up 2009


----------



## MikeK (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan,

A few more attendees, and you'll have to use a 1:20.3 scale car rather than 1:29 next time!









Nice job on the decals, by the way...


----------



## barnmichael (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Stan Cedarleaf on 10/08/2008 10:55 PM


...Battery Powered Steam... 






????????
Gotta think about that one a bit.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

contradiction in terms 
Aristo has a battery powered live steamer.


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmmm... 

Steam-up ~ Melt-down


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Looks GREAT Stan, nice job.


----------

